# SPOG?



## Gecko10 (Aug 17, 2020)

OK, I can't stand it any longer. What does SPOG mean?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Salt Pepper Onion Garlic


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Salt Pepper Onion Garlic


You should have at least lead him along first!lol


----------



## normanaj (Aug 17, 2020)

Smelly piece of garbage.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 17, 2020)

Gecko10
 THANK YOU for asking! I kinda thought that was what it was but wasnt sure. LOL!
Jim


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 17, 2020)

Smokers Prove Our Greatness.  

Hey, why not.


----------



## Gecko10 (Aug 17, 2020)

Schhhhhch.  Should have known. Thanks guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2020)

Smoke Powered Old Guys! Describes a lot of us here...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 17, 2020)

Oh my you guys are soooo funny and creative. Love it


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 17, 2020)

Secret Powder Of Gods , the mythical super secret  rub


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 17, 2020)

You guys are good!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't feel bad.  I asked the same thing years ago.  LOL
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Aug 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Smoke Powered Old Guys! Describes a lot of us here...JJ


I resemble that statement!


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 18, 2020)

Sugar,  Paprika , Olive Oil,  Ghost Peppers.  Wait, that seems wrong.


----------



## cansmoke (Aug 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Smoke Powered Old Guys! Describes a lot of us here...JJ


My wife likes my Smokey Cologne!!!!!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 22, 2020)

But, SPOG is no joke.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 22, 2020)

If a vegetarian is coming for dinner, let them know SPOG (Shouldn't Plan On Granola).


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 22, 2020)

I like the creativity , but for future reference , here ya go .





						Acronym's
					

I have had several request for a list of them. Below you will find what we have. If there is anything else that needs to be added please let me know.   Acronyms and Definitions TBS - Thin Blue SmokeOTBS - Order of the Thin Blue SmokeCBP - Cracked Black PepperSnP - Smoke n PitECB - El Cheapo...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

